# Best bow for finger shooting



## 206Moose

Whats the best bow on the market for shooting fingers? Price range doesn't matter.


----------



## redneckone

Im confused on what you are asking here. I don't think there is one bow over another that would be better for shooting fingers. It is just a technique and should be able to be applied to most all bows. I personally am gonna get out this spring and summer and give finger shooting a shot with my compound. Eventually i want to take all the gadgets and cheating devices off my bow...I think what ruined me from sights and releases is that i have a neighbor he bought a bow with all the fixins and could shoot reasonably well with minimal practice. That is great for him but it made me realize i am not as great an archer as i thought i was. Anyone can hit a deer at 20 yds with proper sights and releases and all that jazz....I wanted to get into archery for the challenge. So i am gonna make it a challenge


----------



## 206Moose

redneckone said:


> Im confused on what you are asking here. I don't think there is one bow over another that would be better for shooting fingers. It is just a technique and should be able to be applied to most all bows. I personally am gonna get out this spring and summer and give finger shooting a shot with my compound. Eventually i want to take all the gadgets and cheating devices off my bow...I think what ruined me from sights and releases is that i have a neighbor he bought a bow with all the fixins and could shoot reasonably well with minimal practice. That is great for him but it made me realize i am not as great an archer as i thought i was. Anyone can hit a deer at 20 yds with proper sights and releases and all that jazz....I wanted to get into archery for the challenge. So i am gonna make it a challenge


I have to disagree there are many bows that are better for shooting fingers. To start with you need one with a long ATA 40" minimum maybe. Looking for opinions from guys that have shot several different bows as to what they think is the best bow.


----------



## marcusjb

Lots of opinions here you'll find. Your definition of a good finger shooting bow may not be mine. Actually of the last three bows that I shot with fingers only one of them reached 40" ata, and the one I shot the best is 36". The type of cam is usually more important to me than the axle to axle length.


----------



## 206Moose

marcusjb said:


> Lots of opinions here you'll find. Your definition of a good finger shooting bow may not be mine. Actually of the last three bows that I shot with fingers only one of them reached 40" ata, and the one I shot the best is 36". The type of cam is usually more important to me than the axle to axle length.


What kind of cam do you prefer?


----------



## sjsykora

2007 Bowtech Commander.


----------



## b0w_bender

2005 -2009 Martin Scepter
2010-2011 Martin ShadowCat ***
Hoyt Protech with 400 limbs
Mathews Conquest
Reflex Caribou
PSE moneymaker if you have a shorter draw length.

Most any bow with a longer ATA are decent bows. I prefer the all metal construction of the Martin Shadowcat and the superior Customer service that I have received. They've been just a great company to work with. More than fair in my experience. On the compounds a lot of people swear that you need a valley in the Cam. I have shot both valley and hardwall and I prefer the hardwall. 



Any other bow over


----------



## 206Moose

b0w_bender said:


> 2005 -2009 Martin Scepter
> 2010-2011 Martin ShadowCat ***
> Hoyt Protech with 400 limbs
> Mathews Conquest
> Reflex Caribou
> PSE moneymaker if you have a shorter draw length.
> 
> Most any bow with a longer ATA are decent bows. I prefer the all metal construction of the Martin Shadowcat and the superior Customer service that I have received. They've been just a great company to work with. More than fair in my experience. On the compounds a lot of people swear that you need a valley in the Cam. I have shot both valley and hardwall and I prefer the hardwall.
> 
> 
> 
> Any other bow over


Have you ever tried a mathews?


----------



## iawoody2

I am shooting my Hoyt Maxiss 35in at 28in draw with fingers. Works great for me.
Bob


----------



## b0w_bender

NTYMADATER said:


> Have you ever tried a mathews?


Hey NTYMADATER
I have some irrational distaste for single cam bows. It has nothing to do with the concept as I know they shoot as well as 2 cam bows. I just seem to be able to wrap my brain around dual cam bows better. I'm reasonably certain that Mathews is also a great company and I did list the Conquest as a good choice but other than the dozen or so Mathews bows that I bought for the kids I have not shot a Mathews with any regularity. With the significant investment that I have in my 3 Martin Shadowcats I doubt I'll be switching anytime soon.


----------



## Macs

I have Mathews conquest triumph at 39" ata, [email protected] and it shoots pretty sweet. NAP sizzor rest, arrow dynamic arrows with feathers and bare fingers, shooting instinctive.


----------



## 206Moose

Macs said:


> I have Mathews conquest triumph at 39" ata, [email protected] and it shoots pretty sweet. NAP sizzor rest, arrow dynamic arrows with feathers and bare fingers, shooting instinctive.


Your shooting a drop away rest with fingers? How in the world did you get that to tune?


----------



## 206Moose

b0w_bender said:


> Hey NTYMADATER
> I have some irrational distaste for single cam bows. It has nothing to do with the concept as I know they shoot as well as 2 cam bows. I just seem to be able to wrap my brain around dual cam bows better. I'm reasonably certain that Mathews is also a great company and I did list the Conquest as a good choice but other than the dozen or so Mathews bows that I bought for the kids I have not shot a Mathews with any regularity. With the significant investment that I have in my 3 Martin Shadowcats I doubt I'll be switching anytime soon.


So you do believe a single cam can be shot with fingers but you just don't care for them. Correct?


----------



## jshperdue

I shoot a conquest 4 with the minimax cam instinctive and love it, i also shoot a katera xl and like it as well, but i think the longer ata of the conquest suits me better, bow_bender recommended some really nice bows and he seems to really know what hes talking about just shoot as many as you can and good luck on your quest, i had a maxxis 35 recently i tried to shoot with fingers but i wasnt good enough to shoot it consistent.


----------



## eaglecaps

I love my Caribou....


----------



## marcusjb

b0w_bender said:


> Hey NTYMADATER
> I have some irrational distaste for single cam bows. It has nothing to do with the concept as I know they shoot as well as 2 cam bows. I just seem to be able to wrap my brain around dual cam bows better. I'm reasonably certain that Mathews is also a great company and I did list the Conquest as a good choice but other than the dozen or so Mathews bows that I bought for the kids I have not shot a Mathews with any regularity. With the significant investment that I have in my 3 Martin Shadowcats I doubt I'll be switching anytime soon.



I agree. I've just found it easier in general to tune dual cam or hybrid bows when finger shooting, so I generally avoid the single cams.


----------



## NeilM

I like dual cam bows with a hard backwall; I also prefer bows with near parallel limbs. My all time favourite is the Bowtech Constitution, but as that is gone from the range, I am now working with a Martin ShadowCat, which is proving to be a good accurate bow.

I have shot single cam bows, a CSS System and a Ross CR377. I like both and both are very accurate, but I am inconsistent with them mainly because they have a much deeper valley and a soft backwall, which no longer suits my style of shooting.


----------



## lacrossedad

I am shooting a Vantage Pro with cam and half. I'm shooting mid 290 vegas rounds with it.


----------



## DDSHOOTER

I also shoot a Hoyt. Vectric XL (parallel) and UltrElite (non-parallel) both with Z3 cams. 36" and 41" AtoA. The Z3 cam is smooth with a hard draw stop. Both shoot very well. Also use a dropaway. Do a search on me and you will find pictures. I shot a single cam Jenning for many years. I shot it well, but didn't like the long stretch string that I had to deal with. .02 dd


----------



## 206Moose

Thanks for all the info


----------



## fuelracerpat

If you are just looking for hunting accuracy any of the bows mentioned so far would be acceptable. When your accuracy demands are somewhat more stringent some of the less than 40" bows may drop by the wayside. Personally, I won't shoot anything shorter than about 45" and preferably 47"+. The ONLY bow on the market with an ATA greater than 45" *now in current production *to fill that requirement is the Barnsdale Classic X.
I am not a fan of the single cam setup primarily because as a barebow shooter/stringwalker the stringwalking part doesn't seem to work. For me the point on of a single cam is very nearly 20 yards. Outdoors on a target range this is unacceptable. I also do not like or shoot well any of the reflex riser bows. I am not comfortable nor consistently accurate with any bow that my bowhand sits behind the rocker boxes of the limbs. As you can tell I very rigid ideas about what a bow should be. YMMV.


----------



## nock tune

Apex


----------



## hunting1

It is a very personal decision as you can see. My current 2-favorite at a 28"-29" draw are Mathews Conquest 2, 3 and Hoyt Ultratec. The Aspen was a awsome bow as well with comand cams. The Rival Pro. I did not like my Constitution or my Caribou but they are both great bows. I would like to shoot a Martin Sceptor and now the Shadowcat.


----------



## Yota

Anything the Oneida Eagle Line up.....I have several and a great


----------



## strikefirst

I would like to try the Hoyt Vantage LTD...Nice and LOOOONG

I have a Hoyt Vantage X8.

I have shot a 38.5" ATA Single cam with fingers...no issues...but it's definetly not my Hoyt.


----------



## eahanson-99

I am going to show my age but here goes.....I shoot 2 Hoyt Pro Star Carbon Plus at 29" one is 50# and one is 60# for indoor shooting and field. I also shoot 2 Hoyt Stratus Carbon Plus 4 on is 60# and one is 70# for 3D and love all of them. I was state champ 1998-2001 in BHFSL but now shoot just for entertainment. All my buddies use a release and I can out shoot 'em most of the time with fingures. There oughta be a law that if you use a release, you gotta wear a skirt!!


----------



## USCG Barebow

If you want something that is made to fit you, I would suggest a Barnsdale custom bow.
http://www.barnsdalearchery.com

They are affordable and it will be "your" bow. Dave Barnsdale is a master at fitting bows to individuals and the support you get will be for the life of the bow and directly from Dave.
Good shooting no matter what you choose.
Alan


----------



## bigbob29

the choice will also depend on your draw length as the shorter the axle to axle versus a longer draw length the more likely one is to get finger pinch as the angle of string is much greater or more acute. I usually shoot a martin cougar with the xrg limbs and a A2a around 42'' but also have a razor x with 36'' A2A and with a draw of 30 1/4'' can just get away with trying it with fingers.


----------



## Boyd

If you really mean that "Price Range Doesn't Matter", then call Hoyt's pro shop and order a Vantage Pro with XT-3000 limbs, cam & 1/2 plus with 75% let off mods. The deflection number you'll need for a 60 lbs draw is around 90-92. That is figuring that your draw length is close to 28-29". So far, I like what I see with mine.


----------



## wchamp06

I read all, or most of the articles on finger shooting. I started shooting a bow about 50 years ago when all there was, was recurve and longbow. Not that it makes a difference because you still have to shoot the arrow, but I have some experience in both. I have won the National field with a recurve several times, and decided to try shooting a compound last spring with fingers. I practiced from early spring until Nationals in July. During that time frame I had to make some adjustments. I had a couple of compound bows. 1 was a Hoyt Pro tec, and the other was (is) a Hoyt 38 pro. The Hoyt pro tec was 46 inches ATA, with accuwheel, but I wanted a might more speed (shooting BHFSL), but the limbs had a 54 deflex, and were not stiff enough to use one of the Cam/half cams. To make a long story short, I took my 38 pro apart and put a set of 86 deflection XT 3500 limbs on it. (same bow as the Hoyt Montega). I used C2 1.5 cams on it and had a 45 inche ATA and 55Lbs. It shoots my Goldtip Ultralites at about 260fps. I practiced with it and won the Nationals in the old mans division with it. What I found out was that a Compound with fingers is a lot more sensitive to fingers than a recurve is. I settled on 3 fingers under with under chin anchor with all of the weight on my first finger at full draw, and good hard wall. Shoots great. Boyd and I have known each other for a long time and he most likely will verify my condlusions. Anyway thats my two cents worth. Thanks for reading this. Gerald Hickman


----------



## baddaddy

Hoyt Pro Vantage Hunter. Not a speed demon but very forgiving.


----------



## minnie3

Boyd said:


> If you really mean that "Price Range Doesn't Matter", then call Hoyt's pro shop and order a Vantage Pro with XT-3000 limbs, cam & 1/2 plus with 75% let off mods. The deflection number you'll need for a 60 lbs draw is around 90-92. That is figuring that your draw length is close to 28-29". So far, I like what I see with mine.


please excuse me for interrupting this very interesting thread, but could somebody please briefly explain deflection numbers which both boyd and wchamp mention in their posts. would 5M and 7M somehow also relate to limb deflection, as i vaguely recall seeing this somewhere. thanks


----------



## PureInstint04

I have shot nothing but fingers and bare bow my whole life being only 23 there is still lots to learn but my dad being an instinctive shooter his whole life has taught me alot and one thing is the longer the bow the less the string pinch which leads to a smoother realease and more comfort. My dad and I shot PSE our who lives up until last year we purchased the Hoyt montega and it is by far the best finger bow I have ever shot I can put straight bullet holes through paper and even though I'm shooting 84lbs it draws like a dream. I know that we had to special order our bows through Hoyt being that chuck Adams is they only other to have this bow. I'm not sure if your still able to get your hands on a montega but if you do it's bar none the best finger bow out there and we have tried them all.


----------



## Boyd

minnie3 said:


> please excuse me for interrupting this very interesting thread, but could somebody please briefly explain deflection numbers which both boyd and wchamp mention in their posts. would 5M and 7M somehow also relate to limb deflection, as i vaguely recall seeing this somewhere. thanks


 The deflection number tells how stiff the limb is. The higher the number the more draw weight.
l'm not sure what the 5M or 7M means.


----------



## redboyd7

I just read about Darton's new bow. It sounds like they have another really great patent. It is supposed to be the first cam without any lean throughout the shot cycle. Horizontal nock travel is really hard to control with a release you can only imagine how bad it can get with fingers. If you can shoot bullets with a compound with fingers you must have a really great release. Something I have never been accused of. lolol


----------



## Robert58

minnie3 said:


> please excuse me for interrupting this very interesting thread, but could somebody please briefly explain deflection numbers which both boyd and wchamp mention in their posts. would 5M and 7M somehow also relate to limb deflection, as i vaguely recall seeing this somewhere. thanks


Martin limbs are numbered 5L, 5M, 5H. The numbers are 5lbs apart. The L is 2-1/2 lbs lighter and the H is 2-1/2 lbs heavier.

Robert


----------



## On_Target

I own the Martin Scepter 4 with furious cams. Honestly, the smoothest and best shooting bow I've ever had. Also, I know they have a few others that are longer ATA as well. The three I looked at when I was looking for a finger bow was the Scepter, Mathews Apex and PSE Money Maker. A lot of the older hoyt bows also have a longer ATA such as the UltraTec, ProTec etc.


----------



## hunting1

> A lot of the older hoyt bows also have a longer ATA such as the UltraTec, ProTec etc.


I am loving my Ultratec and Conquest 3. They are my favorites. I really liked the Hoyt Aspen as well. Not a fan of the Mathews Apex andwill not spend the $$$$$$ to try the Montega.I know guys who shoot 36" bows well,but 38"and no less than 7" BH IMHO.


----------



## Morganna

Have a look at the PSE 2010 MoneyMaker LF. (?hybrid/double cam) I have the NI single cam model as I shoot release aid. Longer ATA at 40" Brace Height at 8", 70% letoff. DL is adjustable on the cam without a press from 27" to 31". I believe the LF is preferred by the finger shooters.

At first glance at these bows they look pretty unimpressive from the pics, but have a look at one set up and they take on a whole new look. I've had my NI for about 5 months now and absolutely love it.


----------



## cornhusker51

If you want a smooth, sweet, finger shooting bow you should try the Oneida Eagle. They are as forgiving as a recurve and have tons of power. Alot of times you can pick up a Screaming Eagle or an Aero Force on ebay for less than 200 bucks. I shot an Aero Force for years with fingers and still do. Great bows.

The medium AF is at least 48 inch tip to tip with a 7.5 brace. that allows for plenty of play for the finger shooter and you dont get the string finger pinch of the newer shorter bows.


----------



## Fingers29

The New Mathews Conquest shoots great. I let a few fly at the shop and it felt great. Very smooth.


----------



## RMills

I have shoot fingers for over 55 years and the bow I got last year is by far the best.
The Hoyt Vantage LTD has a 45" axle-to-axle and with Accu wheel it is the smoothest and most forgiving finger bow I have ever shoot

Rusty Mills


----------



## BowPilot

I shoot a HCA PL28 Mag, 28" ATA, 25.5" draw, with a glove and a QAD drop away rest.. Not Robin Hood, but get a few deer every year and none run far. It's a fantastic hunting bow which I'll never get rid of.


----------



## Macs

Has anyone tried the new bowtech specialist yet, it seems to have the specs to be a decent finger bow.


----------



## ruffnek5

Anyone have a Hoyt Vantage Ltd for sale. Let me know


----------



## b0w_bender

marcusjb said:


> I agree. I've just found it easier in general to tune dual cam or hybrid bows when finger shooting, so I generally avoid the single cams.


Correct!


----------



## GLars

I would agree that longer ATA is the way to go. However, that being said it's my opinion that it's a matter of personal preferance or comfort factor have you. I belong to an all instintive bow club in Wisconsin, www.ribarchery.com. I have shot and hunted with a compound bow instinctively for 16 years and would have it no other way!

Now, I also would have to say a HUGE contributing factor in the fingers game is the 1 over 2 under finger setup. THREE UNDER IS THE BEST WAY TO SHOOT FINGERS PERIOD. Unfortunately I do not know of anyone who mass produces a 3 under tabs. A glove is an option but still leaves the possibility of "plucking" the string. If you can find a leather craftsman or know of anyone who hand makes their own tabs I would do some inquiring.

Remember if ain't fingers it ain't archery!


----------



## Truckee

Three under tabs: http://www.ewbateman.com/FingerTabs.htm


----------



## minnie3

i bought a black widow calf hair 3 under tab to try out recently. looks well made, good quality, but small size was too big and long for my hand. lots like them though.


----------

